# Dental Advise Anyone ??



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

*This Rico here has an appointment to have his dental and baby tooth extractions the day after tomorrow.....anyone have advise or pearls of wosdom to share about this. ?? thanks*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Do a blood panel before anesthesia to make sure kidney and liver function are appropriate for anesthesia. Just for peace of mind.

I'd also ask for x-rays of the mouth to check for impacted teeth. I wish I would have done this with Brody. I had baby teeth pulled at his neuter. The vet pulled most of the baby teeth. Unfortunately, several pre-molars never came in! So he has a gap between his 'fang' teeth and the molars. If I'd known that he didn't have adult teeth in the gums waiting to come down, I wouldn't have had those baby teeth pulled.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

the blood-work can be done the morning of the procedure ??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Call and ask. Some have an in-house lab, some don't.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree with Brody... I would only have baby teeth pulled at the same time as neuter if you are having him neutered, that way he'd only have to be put under anesthesia once.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> I agree with Brody... I would only have baby teeth pulled at the same time as neuter if you are having him neutered, that way he'd only have to be put under anesthesia once.


 That is the problem....he was neutered at 5 months...at which tme the vet (who thought the neuter was being done a bit early) said that he was young to be pulling baby teeth--that they would come out on their own. I did get the extra top ones out .but he has a crowed mess at the bottom . I am thinking that as he ages this will make trouble. As it is I do brush him daily. I am hoping that this prevents problems and keep things from getting stuck in those extra teeth. this vet ( a different vet) think that taking these shouldn't be a problem. I am hoping to avoid having to put him under for dentals/dental work in the future...


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Call and ask. Some have an in-house lab, some don't.


Yes...he must be brought in early so that this can be done.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

rubia said:


> Yes...he must be brought in early so that this can be done.


I would definitely have the bloodwork done.

It's optimal to have baby teeth pulled at the neuter, but some adult teeth never come in and are impacted in the gums, which could cause problems later. Therese, (Jerry'smom) had that problem with Jerry. He had several adult teeth impacted in his gums which had to be surgically removed. That's why I would have an x-ray done.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

rubia said:


> That is the problem....he was neutered at 5 months...at which tme the vet (who thought the neuter was being done a bit early) said that he was young to be pulling baby teeth--that they would come out on their own. I did get the extra top ones out .but he has a crowed mess at the bottom . I am thinking that as he ages this will make trouble. As it is I do brush him daily. I am hoping that this prevents problems and keep things from getting stuck in those extra teeth. this vet ( a different vet) think that taking these shouldn't be a problem. I am hoping to avoid having to put him under for dentals/dental work in the future...


That was pretty early to be neutered. Although it's just my opinion, I wouldn't put him under to have teeth pulled with the antipation there "could" be a problem. I would wait until there "is" a problem or you see a problem with the way he eats. Anesthesia is something that has to be taken real serious (not saying that you're not taking it serious), but it just scares me to hear of a chi going under no matter what the reason.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> I would definitely have the bloodwork done.
> 
> It's optimal to have baby teeth pulled at the neuter, but some adult teeth never come in and are impacted in the gums, which could cause problems later. Therese, (Jerry'smom) had that problem with Jerry. He had several adult teeth impacted in his gums which had to be surgically removed. That's why I would have an x-ray done.


thank you Tracy...
I appreciate the time to answer the posts...she went over the blood work with me last week ...she asked me to bring him in for a visit so she could examine him beforehand...I can not remeber what she said about the xray...I do think it was on her list...she did say from the looks of the teeth...it should go well for him.....I think that xrays were on the list and the estimate they gave to me....so much paperework...


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> That was pretty early to be neutered. Although it's just my opinion, I wouldn't put him under to have teeth pulled with the antipation there "could" be a problem. I would wait until there "is" a problem or you see a problem with the way he eats. Anesthesia is something that has to be taken real serious (not saying that you're not taking it serious), but it just scares me to hear of a chi going under no matter what the reason.


True it is...the anethesia for such a small dog...not to be taken lightly...I 'd rather get this done while he is young and healthy....he is coming on 4 years old and has never had the dental. I always cleaned his teeth at home...ametur dentist/dog groomer...lol And that early neuter did not make him wee like a girl..he lifts his leg everytime...he slept through it and doesn't know he is neutered


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks to Lisa and Tracy for your help and advice. Rico did very well at the vet yesterday...and was pleasant to everyone . the extraction went well--just as the vet had anticipated...however ,there was a loose molar in there...that I was not aware of that also came out while he was having the dental. It is funny that although I clean his teeth sometimes there would be a smell icky to his mouth --bet that was stuff caught under that loose molar----ewwww... so glad this is done and dusted. He was very happy when we went to collect him. The mouth looks and smells great...I did make him some poached chicken breast with rice pulsed up in a precessor last night.... I was concerned about nausea and also didn't want him chewing on the sutures right away..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So happy that is over and he did so well!!! Great news!!!


----------

